# My Goat needs a new name



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Saca needs a new name. . . . .I cringe everytime I have to say her name . . . . :help: 

any suggestions?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe Lewis or Clark?
LOL..

Name her Swan =]


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she looks like a dominoe to me...or maybe quatro....she has four dots in the shape of a square.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You could always call her "fluffy." JK.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

call her goat.. haha


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

OK I may need some serious help here but...I see an Angel with a harp. I always did hate those ink blot tests. LOL!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh my gosh . . .I didn't notice that until you said it! :shocked:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I see the sagitarius sign lmao


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my goodness beth! My first thought when I saw that pic was domino!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i see spots.... and thats it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i see spots.... and thats it


Ditto....LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont see the anfgel with the harp but maybe a dragon with a long neck bowing his head....maybe im the weird one here...
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay I'll play the ink blot game then ... I see a monk kneeling down and praying ... so maybe call her Maria ... from the Sound of Music


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't see any of that. Maybe I need more of an imagination. :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I suck at paint but,

[attachment=0:2z4t4juk]Maria.jpg[/attachment:2z4t4juk]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so I see the angel and harp


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

WOAH! 

I couldnt see that before, now I get it!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i see them both now...and while were playing this, here is my dragon interpretation...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hee hee hee this is fun!

We should do it more often!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

How about Pocahantas to stay on theme?


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I see the Angel with the Harp. I saw the dragon after it was outlined in red. So my suggestions are Angel, or dragon fly. Or even Heaven since one person saw an Angel, and another saw a Monk praying. Heaven is a nice name for her.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Dragon's Heaven? Following Goat Fever's names.

Lol.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

another name Rumble


----------

